# RBR Fantasy Giro



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

League Name: RBR Giro 2019
League Code: 518846713


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks. Put up a team.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Anyone know if the Giro be on Bein tv this year?


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

il sogno said:


> Anyone know if the Giro be on Bein tv this year?


Google is my friend. It's on fubo.tv


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

il sogno said:


> Anyone know if the Giro be on Bein tv this year?


Hasn't been for a few years. Only streaming options for it. Fubo and flobikes have it. I however have no interesting or extra money to pay for it.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

KoroninK said:


> Hasn't been for a few years. Only streaming options for it. Fubo and flobikes have it. I however have no interesting or extra money to pay for it.


Yeah fubo's expensive. About $67. I'm gonna get it, then stop at the end of the giro.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

I'm in, good luck to all.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Your boy is back! Thanks for setting it up Wookie. Let’s how much humiliation and disappointment I can bring into my life or yours in one race!!! Best to everyone.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

Rashadabd said:


> Your boy is back! Thanks for setting it up Wookie. Let’s how much humiliation and disappointment I can bring into my life or yours in one race!!! Best to everyone.


Based on my early season results ... I'll be sitting near the back of the pack drafting my way through the Giro.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Wookiebiker said:


> Based on my early season results ... I'll be sitting near the back of the pack drafting my way through the Giro.


I just picked my team and have about 10% confidence in my selections, so I could easily end up right there with you. At least we can share some gels if that’s the case.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

One thing’s for sure, EF is sending the B Team to the Giro this year. It looks like they want to make a serious run at the TdF because they reserved every single one of their top riders for it. That’s my squad this year and this is the first grand tour for some of the guys they are sending to the Giro. I can’t even figure out who the GC leader is.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

My fingers are crossed for my team. I have a little confidence in them, but not a lot. However, I think a bit more than Rashadabd has in his team. lol


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

EF is sending Uran to California for his first race back after injury. He wouldn't have been going to the Giro anyway. Nice to see him back from injury.


----------



## BCSaltchucker (Jul 20, 2011)

Got the Fubo. I'm watching. I thought it is only $40 a month here in canada? I was pisxed that i missed some big classic because NBC picked them up and not Fubo, and I cannot get the NBC here.

My guess is Nibali is going to pull out all the stops for this one. But I kinda wish Geraint would have decided to go for it. I do not think Dumoulin will beat Nibali, but this is a wild guess.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

Wookiebiker said:


> League Name: RBR Giro 2019
> League Code: 518846713


What?! 

This is back? What happened to the injunction from the UCI?

Thanks for setting up! This is so much fun every year!


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

9W9W said:


> What?!
> 
> This is back? What happened to the injunction from the UCI?
> 
> Thanks for setting up! This is so much fun every year!


I think that's in in regards to the TDF ... all other races seem to be open for fantasy leagues.


----------



## redlizard (Jul 26, 2007)

Just between us chickens, you can stream virtually every major men's UCI race at Tiz Cycling, including the Giro and ToC. Audio is in English. Tiz requests donations to try and cover costs, but not mandatory. Copy and paste link below.

https://tiz-cycling.live/


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I picked Primoz to win.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

il sogno said:


> I picked Primoz to win.


:thumbsup: I have him too. I think a few of us do.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

He's on my team as well.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

With todays developments … my team is toast! 

I'll be kicking back sucking down a beer like a sprinter on a mountain top finish as I bring up the back of the pack.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Wookiebiker said:


> With todays developments … my team is toast!
> 
> I'll be kicking back sucking down a beer like a sprinter on a mountain top finish as I bring up the back of the pack.


Sorry man, been there before. As a fan, I wanted to see him compete against the leaders. On the fantasy front, I am hoping Dumoulin’s absence at least opens the door for Oomen to chase more stage wins and breakaways.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Wookiebiker said:


> With todays developments … my team is toast!
> 
> I'll be kicking back sucking down a beer like a sprinter on a mountain top finish as I bring up the back of the pack.


Sorry about your team.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Well, that didn’t really work out for any of us did it? Tough day at the Giro.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I feel like my team is slowly imploding.....


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Well my team is bad, although not actually imploding, just bad.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

KoroninK said:


> Well my team is bad, although not actually imploding, just bad.


We’ve recovered since then. Don’t have a sprinter anymore, but the time trials are helping my squad out. If they can avoid more injuries and hold their own in the mountains, we should be ok (hopefully). Sprint stages obviously sink is now though.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

On to the mountains....


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Rashadabd said:


> We’ve recovered since then. Don’t have a sprinter anymore, but the time trials are helping my squad out. If they can avoid more injuries and hold their own in the mountains, we should be ok (hopefully). Sprint stages obviously sink is now though.


I don't have a sprinter anymore either. I really need De Gendt to get out in some breaks. That is why he's on my team, to get those break points. I'm hoping Kuss will be up there for Roglic in the mountains. That's why he's on my team.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

KoroninK said:


> I don't have a sprinter anymore either. I really need De Gendt to get out in some breaks. That is why he's on my team, to get those break points. I'm hoping Kuss will be up there for Roglic in the mountains. That's why he's on my team.


It looks like I had a pretty solid day today. Waiting for scores to confirm. Roglic is in prime position to win this thing if he can avoid a setback.


----------



## ogre (Dec 16, 2005)

Sigh. I wish people would talk about the race itself instead of their own teams. This is the best race/grand tour each year and the most difficult for me to get to watch. The next couple of days will be exciting and the organizers are getting quite good at leaving the race up in the air until the last stage or two. I wish NBC Sports Gold would get Italiano. I think Carapaz is gonna take it, but I hope Landa doesn't throw a wrench into the mess.

I miss LostViking.....


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

2k to go and my man Chaves just launched, hope he can hold on.


----------



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

ogre said:


> Sigh. I wish people would talk about the race itself instead of their own teams. This is the best race/grand tour each year and the most difficult for me to get to watch. The next couple of days will be exciting and the organizers are getting quite good at leaving the race up in the air until the last stage or two. I wish NBC Sports Gold would get Italiano. I think Carapaz is gonna take it, but I hope Landa doesn't throw a wrench into the mess.
> 
> I miss LostViking.....


I've been catching the live coverage most mornings on Eurosport. Will be an interesting last mountain stage then the time trial on Sunday. Sure has been a good year for the breakaway riders.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

ogre said:


> Sigh. I wish people would talk about the race itself instead of their own teams. This is the best race/grand tour each year and the most difficult for me to get to watch. The next couple of days will be exciting and the organizers are getting quite good at leaving the race up in the air until the last stage or two. I wish NBC Sports Gold would get Italiano. I think Carapaz is gonna take it, but I hope Landa doesn't throw a wrench into the mess.
> 
> I miss LostViking.....


I think all it really takes is someone picking up the mantle of starting a thread for each race. If you build it, we will chat on it I'm sure.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Another great Giro is in the books. It was fun to follow even though I didn't end up watching as many full stages as usual. Thank you to everyone that played and congrats to the victor. I ended up the bridesmaid in both the Giro and the TOC, but I am way ok with that; you guys/gals are no easy win. Looking forward to more. It sounds like Dauphine and the Ladies Tour are up next. Let's try to get some race threads going too as we take in the TdF warm up races. Thanks again.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

Although I had a couple of good picks, I ended up closer to the back of the field than the front, thanks again to all who played.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks to all who played. I ended up in the middle of the pack.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

KoroninK said:


> Thanks to all who played. I ended up in the middle of the pack.


My team exploded like a cheap taco!

Congrats to all … on to the TDF!!!


----------

